# Tempestade Tropical Nadine 21 Set. 2012



## lserpa (24 Set 2015 às 17:30)

Faz 3 anos que o arquipélago dos Açores foi assolado pela tempestade tropical Nadine.
Houve registo de rajadas superiores a 130Km/h na Horta.
Apenas se registaram alguns estragos em coberturas de edifícios e a queda de algumas árvores.
A imagem seguinte, foi da minha autoria, a qual decidi ir para o terreno enquanto as condições o permitiram.
Foto tirada no lado sul da ilha do Faial, mais propriamente no porto da Feteira, este totalmente submerso pelo mar tempestuoso vindo de SE.


----------



## lserpa (24 Set 2015 às 17:49)

Na foto seguinte segue-se a poça da rainha, ou seja, apesar de não aparecer na foto, trata-se de uma piscina natural.
Localiza-se nos arredores da Horta, lado sul.


----------



## lserpa (24 Set 2015 às 18:00)

Aqui, um print que fiz na altura, já na fase onde os ventos vinham de NE.
 Fase em que o vento sustentado era tempestuoso, amplificados pelo efeito de uma crista anticiclonica, a qual contrastava com a depressão, tendo originado um fluxo fenomenal de NE. Recordo-me de ver a carta e constatar que o gradiente de pressão entre a alta e a baixa era fenomenal e igualmente muito próximos um do outro.


----------

